# Where can I take my dog?



## MattMV (May 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I don't have a dog yet -- I'm in research mode -- so I apologize for the basic question.

I'm realizing that I wouldn't be able to take a dog on a lot of my usual errands: grocery store, farmer's market (mine doesn't allow dogs), etc. I'd also be uncomfortable tying my dog to a post outside if I can't keep an eye on them... which I can't at these places.

Aside from dog parks and walks, where do you take your dogs?

Best,
-Matt


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Pet shops, Home Depot, Lowes, Half Price Books (wait till the dog is well trained), Starbucks (on the patio), some other local coffee shops (on the patio), some restaurants (patio). I think there are some other shops that allow dogs inside.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Most pets stores and hardware stores. Tractor supply allows dogs. I even take my rabbit in there.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

I've taken my dog to Walgreens, Walmart, Stop n Shop (even though we probably weren't supposed to), Shoprite... She's small and I carried her though. I didn't let her walk around in any of the stores, and I made sure her leash was visible. I've also brought her to a few of the aforementioned stores.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

There aren't a lot of pet friendly business here. We can go in any pet store of course and this city is overrun with them so there are lots of options there, and a few smaller hardware stores still accept dogs but most of the big chains don't allow them anymore.

No dogs allowed on any patio where food is served here but some bars, cafes or self serve restaurants still allow them. You can also tie your dog just off the patio so they are still at arms reach.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Parks, hiking, dog classes/trials, visits to friends/family overnight and day, vet, go on errands and sit outside with dogs while other person goes inside, to eateries with outside seating. Tie dogs up outside the closed bank where there is nearly zero foot traffic.

Max is terrified of the pet stores and I don't buy much at them anyway. I doubt he would do well at any store. If I wasn't buying something awkward I could take Ginger into Home Depot and she likes pet stores fine.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

It all depends on what is available and if you want to take your dog which obviously you do. I personally don't take my dog anywhere unless I am purposely taking her somewhere. She is safer being home and more comfortable vs going somewhere and not being allowed. I would never leave her alone on the street while I go into a store and I will not leave her in a car. It would suck big time if I went somewhere with her, was told to remove her from the premises and had to return home just to go back out again to the same place.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Besides pet stores, Home Depot & Lowes,. Warning tho, if taking them in public they're cute or unique breeds it may make your trip very long. took us 20min to get past the front door of Home Depot today & that is quick for us.


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Huh, I had no idea you could take dogs into lowes until this post lol I will have to see if I can at my local one, we go there a lot lol

But, I mainly take Zoie to Tractor supply. I have only taken her there twice. I don't have any major pet stores, so tractor supply is my main source to take her. 
I only take her if that is my only stop. Otherwise I am sitting in the car with her with the air on, and never if we are going to be more than 15-20 mins. 
Zoie's main trips are with me, when I go to pick my husband up at work.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

pet store, restaraunts with outdoor seating, visiting, walks in the woods, vacations, local watering hole, to the bank (inside),
car rides to nowhere, Home Depot, grocery shopping (one us sits outside or in the car while the other one shops), to the local
music store, to my parttime job. our dog is our pet/companion/go everywhere dog.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Just thought I'd chime in here and mention, that if you are in Canada, dogs aren't allowed in Home Depot. There was an incident in 2011. This article also suggests that it may be the case in the US as well.... Some places it might be good to make a quick call ahead to check...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson's with me a lot and in the car with me often... he goes into Home Depot, Lowes, any kind of hardware-type store or flower/plant/garden type place. The bank always gives him biscuits, Rita's Italian Ice stands, Starbucks, ice cream type places, we'll sit outside with him. Car wash -- he can even come inside with me so I can pay but we always go outside to sit and wait. I've gotten my oil changed/tires rotated and had him with me. Anywhere with outdoor restaurants allow dogs... specifically downtown Annapolis around here. We vacation in Gettysburg which is very dog friendly as is a lot of the beach towns and small towns around here.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Mine go with me in the car for school pickups (good exposure to kids of all shapes and sizes, and because they are comfortable in that setting, my daughter is allowed to have a few friends pet them through the window....)...and we stop by the vets for a quick weight check (they are still growing) every now and then so they get cookies and attention and a low stress activity (hopping on the scale)...


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Where you can take your dog really depends on where you live. In my city, dogs are pretty much only allowed in pet stores. By-laws prohibit dogs (other than a service animal) from anywhere food is made _or_ sold, which really limits our options.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Many motorcycle shops are dog-friendly. Call first, of course. Some restaurants will allow pets on their patios, but this varies with local law.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

For retail locations... just pet stores. We go to friends and relatives' houses and parks and trail walks and hikes and things.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Almost anything outside like parks, lakes, camping etc. 
Pet shops of course.
Some horse shows or agriculture events.
Some festivals and outdoor events.
Some outside patios of restaurants and bars depending on local law and the owner/manager's choice
Some hardware, camping etc type stores like Bass Pro shops and Tractor Supply Co. (not Cabelas though).
Some privately owned retail shops, I've taken Chester to the used books/music store with me and they have dog treats at the counter  
Sometimes if I am just wandering a downtown or shop area with a friend, we will take turns being outside with the dog(s) so that the dogs get to enjoy the walk and we get to shop a bit too. 

With any indoor location, always ask ahead of time unless there is a sign or explicit notification that dogs are okay inside and always be on your best behavior


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Just found two local garden stores that allow dogs in (most of it is outside anyway). Looking forward to taking Gally to the larger one as they have a huge lot you can walk around.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

My dog only comes with us for non-store related outings... Parks, hiking, beach, patio/yard, family BBQ's, road trips, I think we're going to be going camping this year and he'll probably come with us then. He's gone fishing with us too. Basically, if we're going to be outside, Toby comes. If we know we're going to be stopping at a store, we usually leave him home despite the fact that he's well behaved.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I take my dog to the hardware store - the small local True Value loves dogs, and Home Depot is fine with them. I was asked leave Lowe's as they recently changed their policy after a dog bite (not sure if that's national or just the case in my local stores). We go into tractor supply/feed stores. One of the local wine/liquor stores allows dogs. We don't have a lot of restaurants with outdoor seating, but we take him if we can (the local BBQ place always brings him some brisket). 

A lot of it just depends where you live. We visited Bar Harbor in Maine last year and almost every store in town allows dogs, and most restaurants have outdoor seating that is dog friendly. Even the tour boat was dog friendly.


----------



## racer (Mar 28, 2010)

www.bringfido.com
www.dogfriendly.com


----------



## Pittsburgh Duke (Apr 5, 2014)

Ugh--I just typed a whole reply, and it doesn't seem to have posted!  Let me try again--

To add to what others have said, Barnes & Noble (but not the café), the Gap, Tiffany's, Bergdorf's, and Polo Ralph Lauren generally are dog-friendly.

I always call each store the first few times before I take Duke in, as individual stores or managers may not be aware of, or may not choose to honor, the corporate policies.

Also, a note on how we choose to shop. First, he has a very thick, short (2') chain leash. We stop at every door we approach, and he sits, before I allow us to proceed. If I'm shopping with a buggy, I use a heavy-duty baby stroller carabiner, hook it to the buggy handle, loop his leash handle through it, and we shop like that so he can walk or trot alongside. If I stop to look at something, he sits immediately at my feet. If I linger to chat with someone or examine a product, he must lay down. I never allow him to sniff or poke products, and he is never to stand or approach a stranger unless they approach us first--then, he may stand calmly or sit politely for petting. This seems to make most people who are scared of dogs feel more comfortable, since he "has an intimidating look," or so I'm told.

I'll also add that the exposure to lots of new environments, people, loud noises, etc., was a tremendous asset in earning his CGC! 

Have fun taking your buddy to new places whenever you get him or her.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Thought of a few more.

Our local minor league baseball team's stadium is dog-friendly for every Tuesday home game. Also, both my town and the city we're close to show movies on the square that dogs are welcome to. Maybe your town has something similar?


----------



## SillyDogs (May 28, 2013)

Look for local "Dog Walks" and "Dog Charity" events.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Pittsburgh Duke said:


> I'll also add that the exposure to lots of new environments, people, loud noises, etc., was a tremendous asset in earning his CGC!
> 
> Have fun taking your buddy to new places whenever you get him or her.


yeah I am running home (to the country ) tonight and coming back to the city in the Am for a 1hr work meeting-- will bring one of the homestead dogs (I am thinking the year old Pyr mix pup) for extra socialization- a walk in a city park maybe trot up to the Haight -Ashbury and back (a sidewalk jaunt there is like a trip to an urban circus)- upstairs to a 3rd floor condo, etc...
meeting and seeing different (strange) new people (his first homeless person pushing a shopping cart, etc)...
its all exposure, exposure, exposure....


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> A lot of it just depends where you live. We visited Bar Harbor in Maine last year and almost every store in town allows dogs, and most restaurants have outdoor seating that is dog friendly. Even the tour boat was dog friendly.


Bar Harbor is incredibly pet friendly - a few years ago they were begging us to take Hamish into the deli! Freeport is pretty good too with the exception of LL Bean  Tommy H has a big water bowl and cookies, and the North Face staff are always very welcoming.


----------



## socalsurfer (May 31, 2013)

San Diego is super dog friendly. I don't have one yet, but I'm totally taking him/her to outside bars (some restaurants and bars even allow the dogs inside!), coffee shops, runs to starbucks, the dog friendly beaches, the park, camping, hikes, friends houses and bbqs. The possibilities are endless!

Don't think I'd take the dog on normal errands though unless it was Home Depot, but I never go there.


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

racer said:


> www.bringfido.com
> www.dogfriendly.com


In case this gets lost. BringFido has been awesome for me.


----------

